# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  OMOSAKO  vs OKAWA SHIRO GROW OUT 2015

## Admin Forum

*OMOSAKO  vs OKAWA SHIRO UTSURI GROW OUT 2015* 

*

BENTUK KEGIATAN:*

Kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas Shiro bersertifikat dari OMOSAKO Koi Farm dan OKAWA Nishikigoi Centre untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 110 ton milik Stars Koi Center, Bandung, selama periode 7 (tujuh bulan) dengan perlakuan sama.


*PERIODE*

Masa GO akan dimulai pada Juli 2015 dan berakhir pada pertengahan Januari 2016

*TATACARAKEGIATAN*

1.Kegiatan GO berlangsung 7 bulan selama periode Juli 2015 hingga Januari 2016
2. Selama kegiatan semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 110 ton .
3. Koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stress 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai per varietas dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes ( overall beauty ).

*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*

SAMPLE FOTO SERRIFIKAT :









*KOLAM*
Kolam yang akan digunakan untuk kegiatan ini adalah kolam berkapasitas 110 ton milik Stars Koi Centre di Bandung







*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Hi Silk Kawaguchi Shouten


*GARANSI*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati, maka dapat memilih dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali ( money back Guaranteed ).


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN*

*HARGA*
*Harga 1 (satu) ekor ini ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan* *start awal, sbb :*


·         *Rp. 7.500.000, dengan kelipatan Rp.100.000*


1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode LELANG. Start Lelang dimulai saat di posting pada hari *Selasa , 28 Juli 2015 dan berakhir pada hari Selasa , 4 Agustus 2015 pukul 21.00* *waktu server KOIs dengan perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dr bid terakhir.*
*Perpanjangan waktu hanya di batasi 1 jam , hingga pukul 22.00 waktu server KOIs*

Ket : Jika dalam kurun waktu 21:01 smp 21:05 ada bid, maka Lelang utk semua ikan *diperpanjang 5 menit dari BID TERAKHIR*.
Contoh : ada bid di 21:03, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 21:08, jika ada bid lagi di 21:08, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 21:13, dan seterusnya.
*Sampai pd 5 menit terakhir TIDAK ada BID, maka Lelang dinyatakan BERAKHIR*.

2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya

3. *Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal  28 Agustus 2015*

*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka* *panitia BERHAK* *untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2*.

4*. Jika Lelang sudah di tutup dan ikan yang tidak laku dalam lelang , akan di jual dengan harga satuan sebagai berikut :*

·         *Rp. 11.000.000 / ekor*
*Dan tetap dapat mengikuti Kegiatan Grow Out ini.*

5. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOIs:

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *441 1012 837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *[email protected]* , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian.


6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara.


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Setelah kegiatan GO berakhir,pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Stars Koi , Bandung.
atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Stars Koi dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.
*
JURI*
Omosako Koi Farm
Okawa Nishikigoi Centre
KOIs

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
*Tahap pertama:*
*Masing masing breeder akan memilih nominasi 3 ekor terbaik dari 15 ekor ( best 3).*
*Setelah mendapat total 6 ekor ( 3 ekor best per breeder ) , maka selanjut nya juri dari KOIs yang akan menentukan Juara 1 , 2 dan 3 dari 6 ekor yang telah di nominasikan masing masing breeder ( best 6 )*

Juri akan memilih tiga ekor untuk mendapatkan Juara I ( Grand Champion ), II ( Runner Up GC ) , dan III ( Second Runner up GC ) untuk masing  masing varietas. 

Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).

*HADIAH*

*Juara akan mendapatkan :*

Grand Champion : Rp. 9.000.000
Runner up  : Rp. 6.000.000
Second Runner Up : Rp. 5.000.000

*Donasi*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya



*FOTO IKAN

SHIRO OKAWA ( 1 - 15 )

*  

  

  

  

  


*SHIRO OMOSAKO ( 16 - 30 )

*  

  

  

  

  


*VIDEO 

**https://youtu.be/_3RGJOx6eOw?list=PL...TQPSiZ5T_pTO8j*

----------


## LDJ

Here we go again..

----------


## frostbitez

biar anget 15 dan 26 8jt

----------


## GRiffiN

Biar anget lagi han.. 26 +500

----------


## PrinZe

Biar seru no.15 8.5jt

----------


## david_pupu

Wkwkwkwk mulai dah

----------


## Tiny

No 9, 7.6 jt

----------


## herrydragon

Ikut 15 aja 10jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Ikut 26 aja 10jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Waduch...hari pertama udah ngeri.....atuttt.....aku...

----------


## herrydragon

> Waduch...hari pertama udah ngeri.....atuttt.....aku...


Atuutttt apa katutttt om Royalflush  :Tea:

----------


## wen

> biar anget 15 dan 26 8jt


mantaap pilihannya, saingannya berat nih... bisa 2x harga open price

----------


## Rizal61

kolam stars di GO sebelum nya penuh kejutan sumi lho  :Thumb:

----------


## pieth

Mantep nih pilihan nya om han hehehe, numpang nongkrong sambil tunggu ijin dari mendagri turun

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

mantap nih para master shiro....serem

----------


## frostbitez

> mantaap pilihannya, saingannya berat nih... bisa 2x harga open price


Kata om tiny strategy koh hahaha
Udah pura2 gila smua deh

----------


## Affandy8

ikutan no 26  10.100.000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 19 Rp 7,6 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 15   10,1 jt

----------


## GRiffiN

om admin.. itu nomor 29 di videonya kayak ada merah gitu di punuknya, itu luka atau apa yah?

----------


## GRiffiN

nomor 17 open bid yah.

----------


## Kaibutsu

no 26 10.2jt

----------


## Ady

No.15  10,2jt

----------


## LDJ

#9 : 7.7jeti

----------


## LDJ

> om admin.. itu nomor 29 di videonya kayak ada merah gitu di punuknya, itu luka atau apa yah?


Ya udah klo ga mau ..pilih nomor lain aja om bro haha

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> nomor 17 open bid yah.


Beuh... App artinya ?

----------


## Tiny

> #9 : 7.7jeti


Ini maksudnya 29 yah ?

----------


## frostbitez

29 beni bocor jgn di bid  :Director:

----------


## Elecson

No. 18 7.6jt

----------


## hero

N0.26: 10,3

----------


## GRiffiN

> Ya udah klo ga mau ..pilih nomor lain aja om bro haha


Sorry suhu leo.. murid bertanya salahnya dimana yah?

Tadi om s uda kasi tau kalau itu bekas ke pentok ternyata, dan uda sembuh.




> Beuh... App artinya ?


hohoho.. 17 @7.6 om s 




> 29 beni bocor jgn di bid


Kayaknya banyak yang incer 29 nih, siap2in budget nih  

-----

26 @11jt

----------


## ipaul888

ini no 29: 7,5

----------


## asnanto

Wah para suhu mulai unjuk gigi......

----------


## Gunche

> Wah para suhu mulai unjuk gigi......


Suhu yg mana suhu nya nih?
Jelas2 Om Fajar belum keluar....
Si suhu shiro putih....  :Bump2:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ipaul888 sereeeeeem....l

----------


## LDJ

> Ini maksudnya 29 yah ?


Wadhuh...dibacain

----------


## LDJ

> Sorry suhu leo.. murid bertanya salahnya dimana yah?
> 
> Tadi om s uda kasi tau kalau itu bekas ke pentok ternyata, dan uda sembuh.
> 
> 
> 
> hohoho.. 17 @7.6 om s 
> 
> 
> ...


Maafkan om fung..niat hati ingin mengaburkan..ternyata suhu indra udh duluan

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 08 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 7.700.000 by LDJ
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 15 10.200.000 by Ady
No. 16 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 17 7.500.000 by griffin
No. 18 7.600.000 by elecson
No. 19 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 24 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 25 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 26 11.000.000 by griffin
No. 27 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 7.500.000 by ipaul88
No. 30 7.500.000 by ..................

----------


## frostbitez

24 open bid

----------


## Slametkurniawan

24 Open bid itu, artinya apaan ? 
Budget tidak terbatas ? Serem amat om.....




> 24 open bid

----------


## Affandy8

no26 11.1jt

----------


## koinia

apa shiro shiro ini betina ya ?

----------


## frostbitez

> 24 Open bid itu, artinya apaan ? 
> Budget tidak terbatas ? Serem amat om.....


open bid=tudjuh djuta lima ratus ribu rupiah

----------


## ipaul888

frostbitez seremmmmmm open bid

kalo d jepang tangan nya angkat terus, nga turun turun om slamet
muantab ya om

----------


## Elecson

Yah Om Frost sudah pasti mau #24. Makanya open bid.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> apa shiro shiro ini betina ya ?


Female om.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Female om.


Yg shemale ada ga om ??

----------


## dedigouw

> 24 open bid


Pilihan nya sama nih om Han... :: 
24. 7,6jt  ::

----------


## Admin Forum

> *OMOSAKO  vs OKAWA SHIRO UTSURI GROW OUT 2015* 
> 
> *
> 
> BENTUK KEGIATAN:*
> 
> Kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas Shiro bersertifikat dari OMOSAKO Koi Farm dan OKAWA Nishikigoi Centre untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 110 ton milik Stars Koi Center, Bandung, selama periode 7 (tujuh bulan) dengan perlakuan sama.
> 
> 
> ...


Ikan no.7 di take out....
Dapat konfirmasi dari panitia hari ini, mulut ikan tidak simetris.....

Silahkan di lanjut.....

----------


## frostbitez

> 24 Open bid itu, artinya apaan ? 
> Budget tidak terbatas ? Serem amat om.....





> Pilihan nya sama nih om Han...
> 24. 7,6jt


wado... :Panda:

----------


## MaLuTen

Permisi Tante iPaul...
No 29 di 7,6jt

----------


## fajarhto

Female guarantee ?

----------


## frostbitez

female not guarantee keknya om fajar

----------


## dutomo

Body 24 mantap

----------


## hero

Shiro Omosako 26: 11,5

----------


## fajarhto

No. 26 gak female guarantee? 😍

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Permisi Tante iPaul...
> No 29 di 7,6jt


Om Maluten.... lelang ikan :Ranger: , bid ikan  :Typing: .... kurang 7  :Bump2:  nambah 1.... :Thumb:

----------


## asnanto

> Om Maluten.... lelang ikan, bid ikan .... kurang 7  nambah 1....


Kapan om maluten lelang ikan bro......

----------


## majin91

> Kapan om maluten lelang ikan bro......


Upsss.....nanti ketahuan loh  om As...haha

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Kapan om maluten lelang ikan bro......


Nah..... klik aja http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...oi-Campur-Sari

----------


## david_pupu

Hm ngk ada opsi keep sendiri ya hehehehe

----------


## david_pupu

Ini yg muncul setan group NL semua  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:

----------


## epoe

*no.24 pertamax ................................... bozu bozu lah ........................ yg penting GC*

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Saya ikutan no.27 aja open bid

----------


## Elecson

Seram sekali Om Royal.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> *no.24 pertamax ................................... bozu bozu lah ........................ yg penting GC*


Om Epoe... Sepertinya No 24 sudah di open bid dihalaman sebelumnya..

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Seram sekali Om Royal.


Kok serem...mau pilih ikan bagus udah di tangan para suhu, saya ma pelajar um Elecson....ngga tau ntar jadi nya kedepan kek mana.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Om semua,
mohon bantuannya agar angka bidnya disebutkan jelas Dan langsung. Demi menghindari human error dalam merekapnya.
jangan hanya ditulis :

Open bid.
Pertamax
lebihin 100

terima kasih atas bantuannya Dan pengertiannya.

cheers and happy bid,
Salam,

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Epoe,

maaf no 24 sdh dibid Om frostbites Rp7.5 juta.

----------


## Gunche

Persimi Mo Mo muase...
No 26 di 12jt

----------


## Elecson

Open bid bukanya bidding tanpa batas?

----------


## frostbitez

Ud di bid om dedigouw lg 24 nambah 7.7jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

no.27 ( dua puluh tujuh) bidd di angka Rp.7.500.000 ( Tujuh Juta Lima Ratus Ribu Rupiah) :Whistle:

----------


## jimmy 007

Perdana : shiro 30 ( tujuh koma lima )

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 08 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 7.700.000 by LDJ
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 15 10.200.000 by Ady
No. 16 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 17 7.500.000 by griffin
No. 18 7.600.000 by elecson
No. 19 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 24 7.700.000 by frostbitez
No. 25 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 26 12.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 7.600.000 by mallet
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

----------


## asnanto

> Persimi Mo Mo muase...
> No 26 di 12jt


Sory om mau coba peruntungan sama shiro no.26.....12.2jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Sory om mau coba peruntungan sama shiro no.26.....12.2jt


Group NL mauuuuuuut...... Kolam GC baru ... Ikan harus VVHQ neeh....

----------


## Zone

No. 18 : 8juta

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Ikutan Okawanya juga no. 11 (Tujuh Juta Lima Ratus Ribu Rupiah)

----------


## LDJ

> Sory om mau coba peruntungan sama shiro no.26.....12.2jt





> Group NL mauuuuuuut...... Kolam GC baru ... Ikan harus VVHQ neeh....


Ngerrii niih om Asnanto..ga malu2in juara II di KC karashi dangdut

----------


## epoe

_Rekap Sementara ya Om ..... :_

*No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 04 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 08 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 09 7.700.000 by LDJ*

*No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 11 7.500.000 by Royal Merapi Koi*

*No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 14 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 15 10.200.000 by Ady*

*No. 16 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 17 7.500.000 by griffin*

*No. 18 8.000.000 by Zone*

*No. 19 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan*

*No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 23 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 24 7.700.000 by frostbitez*

*No. 25 7.500.000 by ..................*

*No. 26 12.200.000 by Asnanto*

*No. 27 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi*

No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................

*No. 29 7.600.000 by mallet*

*No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007*

----------


## epoe

*Sorry Om Slamet,
Ya udah no.25 = 7,5jt pertamax ..........................*

----------


## epoe

*no.14 = 7,5jt Pertamax ................................................ Om Helmy.*

----------


## Elecson

Maaf Om Griffin. No. 17 7,6jt

----------


## hero

No.26: 12,6

----------


## TT Koi Malang

26 - 15 juta

----------


## frostbitez

Wah om TT.. :Peep:

----------


## herrydragon

> 26 - 15 juta


Hmmmm  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

:Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo: 


> 26 - 15 juta


Glodak....gubrak...jd pengen kenalan ama tt koi. Please invite my pin tt koi 2b1d39bb

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> 26 - 15 juta


waduchh.......um Boss bro turun gunung..... :Faint:

----------


## epoe

*            1 Okawa      dan     1 Omosako*
 

*Yang penting MALE .........*

----------


## GRiffiN

26 @15.5jt

----------


## Gunche

No 26 di 16jt

----------


## GRiffiN

> No 26 di 16jt


Hilang aliansi nih begini 

Gua pindah ke aliansi dacroner saja habis ini

----------


## Gunche

> Hilang aliansi nih begini 
> 
> Gua pindah ke aliansi dacroner saja habis ini


Wkkwkkwk....
Kejam dunia perkoian ya...
Abis ini tutup chamber deh....

----------


## frostbitez

> *            1 Okawa      dan     1 Omosako*
>  
> 
> *Yang penting MALE .........*


infonya female smua om epoe

gile serem bener 26 yah
g bid 31 aja kalo gitu

----------


## herrydragon

> No 26 di 16jt


Hmmmmm  :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## asnanto

> Hilang aliansi nih begini 
> 
> Gua pindah ke aliansi dacroner saja habis ini





> Wkkwkkwk....
> Kejam dunia perkoian ya...
> Abis ini tutup chamber deh....


Gw timpa nih........

----------


## asnanto

> Wkkwkkwk....
> Kejam dunia perkoian ya...
> Abis ini tutup chamber deh....


Chamber aja ya gun yg ditutup...kalau kolam ga usah, buat kolam renang aja... :Bump2:

----------


## Gunche

> Chamber aja ya gun yg ditutup...kalau kolam ga usah, buat kolam renang aja...


Hahaha yoooiiiii

----------


## tantowijaya

Koq cuma 16jt om gun ? Bukannya kemaren bilang di 20an jt ?

----------


## epoe

> infonya female smua om epoe
> 
> gile serem bener 26 yah
> g bid 31 aja kalo gitu



Hehehe ....sudah tau Om Han, cuma ngeghos aja ............................................. bisa lain jadinya ......terutama Okawa !!!

----------


## Gunche

> Koq cuma 16jt om gun ? Bukannya kemaren bilang di 20an jt ?


Hahhaha... Itu angka finalnya Om Tanto.
Mumpung Om Han yg bayarin nih

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 08 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 7.700.000 by LDJ
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 15 10.200.000 by Ady
No. 16 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 17 7.600.000 by elecson
No. 18 8.000.000 by zone
No. 19 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 24 7.700.000 by frostbitez
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 7.600.000 by mallet
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

----------


## h3ln1k

jangan lupa siapin NOS nya ntar malam ya  ::

----------


## Tiny

Wah serem ahh... Ga berani lawan suhu2.. Tidur nyenyak deh malam ini

----------


## LDJ

> Sory om mau coba peruntungan sama shiro no.26.....12.2jt


Ijin pamit suhu..jantung udah ga kuat

----------


## frostbitez

Nyenyak jg dra saingan berkurang hehehe

----------


## Zone

No 14 : 7.7jt

No 17 : 8jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 18 Rp 8.5 juta

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Rekan2 semua,

Ada koreksi,
Menurut info, ikan no 7 OK.
Yg seharusnya dicabut dari GO ini adalah ikan no 8.
Sehingga dengan ini, kami koreksi kembali.

Mohon maaf sebesar2nya atas kesalahan informasinya.

Salam,
Slamet

----------


## Admin Forum

> *OMOSAKO  vs OKAWA SHIRO UTSURI GROW OUT 2015* 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *FOTO IKAN
> 
> ...





> Ikan no.7 di take out....
> Dapat konfirmasi dari panitia hari ini, mulut ikan tidak simetris.....
> 
> Silahkan di lanjut.....





> Rekap sementara
> 
> No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
> No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
> No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
> No. 04 7.500.000 by ..................
> No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
> No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
> No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
> ...


mohon maaf.......ternyata yang mulut tidak simetris no.8
jadi no. 7 masuk kembali......

----------


## GRiffiN

pertamax racing uda ke isi nih semua

----------


## TT Koi Malang

29 8000.....

----------


## TT Koi Malang

15 10500...

----------


## LDJ

Lanjuutttkeun

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 7.700.000 by LDJ
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 10.500.000 by TT koi malang
No. 16 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 17 8.000.000 by zone
No. 18 8.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 24 7.700.000 by frostbitez
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 8.000.000 by TT koi malang
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

----------


## kombucha

nomor 17  7.700.000

----------


## Zone

no 9 : 9 juta

----------


## kombucha

nomor 17 8.100.000

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 10.500.000 by TT koi malang
No. 16 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 17 8.100.000 by kombucha
No. 18 8.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 24 7.700.000 by frostbitez
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 8.000.000 by TT koi malang
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

----------


## h3ln1k

*45 menit lagi berakhir perpanjangan waktu sampe dengan 22.00*

----------


## kribo

18...8,6 jt

----------


## Zone

semangat om helmy rekap nya...  :Music:  :Music:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

18... Rp. 8,9 juta

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 10.500.000 by TT koi malang
No. 16 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 17 8.100.000 by kombucha
No. 18 8.900.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 24 7.700.000 by frostbitez
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 8.000.000 by TT koi malang
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

----------


## h3ln1k

> semangat om helmy rekap nya...


ya semangat dunk om kan tukang rekap free 1 shiro  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> ya semangat dunk om kan tukang rekap free 1 shiro


Ada tuh... Shiro omosako yg GC Semarang.

----------


## frostbitez

nonton dlu dah

----------


## h3ln1k

> Ada tuh... Shiro omosako yg GC Semarang.


bosen om kalo dah GC gitu ga ada challenge nya ya ga om frostbitez  ::

----------


## filbert

No 16 - 7.6 jt

----------


## Elecson

No 17 8.2jt

----------


## kribo

23....7,5 jt

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 10.500.000 by TT koi malang
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.200.000 by elecson
No. 18 8.900.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.700.000 by frostbitez
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 8.000.000 by TT koi malang
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> bosen om kalo dah GC gitu ga ada challenge nya ya ga om frostbitez


Ntar saya cariin yg penh tantangan ya....

engga mau makan
lele bloodline
engga mau gede2.

----------


## chin

No 27 di 7.6jt

----------


## Zone

> ya semangat dunk om kan tukang rekap free 1 shiro


Shiro dari JG KOI FARM donk om

----------


## Zone

no 4 : 7.6jt

----------


## Gunche

ayo donk....
jgan fokus di sini aja...
mnonggo mampir ke http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...pur-Sari/page7

----------


## Zone

prof dilarang numpang iklan ah

----------


## david_pupu

Wkwkwkwk wah panas panas

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 15   10,6 jt

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 7.600.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 10.600.000 by DL
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.200.000 by elecson
No. 18 8.900.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.700.000 by frostbitez
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.600.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 8.000.000 by TT koi malang
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007




> Ntar saya cariin yg penh tantangan ya....
> 
> engga mau makan
> lele bloodline
> engga mau gede2.


hahaha ampun papiii




> Shiro dari JG KOI FARM donk om


breedernya lagi ngebreed sendiri masak ikan terus yg dibreed  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

2 menit lg finish.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Tumben Om herry dragon engga Ada ya.

----------


## h3ln1k

> 2 menit lg finish.


1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode LELANG. Start Lelang dimulai saat di posting pada hari *Selasa , 28 Juli 2015 dan berakhir pada hari Selasa , 4 Agustus 2015 pukul 21.00* *waktu server KOI’s dengan perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dr bid terakhir.
Perpanjangan waktu hanya di batasi 1 jam , hingga pukul 22.00 waktu server KOI’s

Ket : Jika dalam kurun waktu 21:01 smp 21:05 ada bid, maka Lelang utk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari BID TERAKHIR.
Contoh : ada bid di 21:03, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 21:08, jika ada bid lagi di 21:08, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 21:13, dan seterusnya.
Sampai pd 5 menit terakhir TIDAK ada BID, maka Lelang dinyatakan BERAKHIR.*

----------


## joshow

shiro 29 8,2jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Oh... Maaf Om, 21.05 yah

----------


## Zone

no . 4 8juta

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 10.600.000 by DL
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.200.000 by elecson
No. 18 8.900.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.700.000 by frostbitez
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.600.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 8.200.000 by joshow
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

lanjut s/d 9.07

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *
> SHIRO OKAWA ( 1 - 15 )
> 
> *  
> 
>   
> 
>   
> 
> ...


lets the battle begin

----------


## Jim Carey

No 24 di 7,8
No 29 di 8,3

----------


## joshow

no 29 8,4jt

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 10.600.000 by DL
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.200.000 by elecson
No. 18 8.900.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.600.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 8.400.000 by joshow
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

lanjut s/d 9.08

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 17   8,3 jt

----------


## Zone

banyak member baru nih......

----------


## Dony Lesmana

26 bagus nihhhh....   hmmmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> banyak member baru nih......


anak kecil.. cuci kaki bobo sanaaaaa

----------


## Elecson

NO 19 7,7 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Banyak anggota BIN.

----------


## Gunche

No 24 di 7,8
No 29 di 8,5

----------


## Dony Lesmana

wowwww 18 mantep banget nihhhh

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om gunche plg mantab yah....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> wowwww 18 mantep banget nihhhh


Wowwww 15 Dan 17 mantabbb

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 9 jg mantep yaaaa

----------


## asnanto

Gunche gitu lho....

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 10.600.000 by DL
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 8.900.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.600.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 8.500.000 by gunche
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

lanjut s/d 9.10

----------


## fajarhto

> No 24 di 7,8
> No 29 di 8,5


Bagi yah ...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wowwww 15 Dan 17 mantabbb


 :Playball: 

om slamet... bini nunggu tuhhhh

----------


## PrinZe

Wow gunche wow

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Gunche gitu lho....


om as... princess mau minum susu... buatin dulu yaaa

----------


## Elecson

Om Dony sudah bawa Bobo jalan di luar? Mestinya sekarang bawa jalan jalan lagi.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tessss jammmm

----------


## joshow

no 29 8,7 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 18    9 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 18 Rp 9,3 juta

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 10.600.000 by DL
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.300.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.600.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 8.700.000 by joshow
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

lanjut s/d 9.16

----------


## Ady

Test no.29..8.8jt

----------


## joshow

no 29 .....9000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 27 ok tuhhh  salam kenal om chin

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> [/font]*shiro omosako ( 16 - 30 )
> 
> * 
> 
> 
> *video 
> 
> **https://youtu.be/_3rgjox6eow?list=pl...tqpsiz5t_pto8j*



mantappppppppppppppppppppppppp seeeerrrrbuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## chin

Salam om dony

----------


## frostbitez

29 9.100.000

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 10.600.000 by DL
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.300.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.600.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 9.100.000 by frostbitez
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

lanjut s/d 9.21

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SERBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

----------


## joshow

29 10.000.000

----------


## Jim Carey

nggggguuuuuaaaaappppp

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kasihan si okawa nih, kurang favorit kayaknya.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> nggggguuuuuaaaaappppp


Hai ommm.... uda makan  belum ??

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 10.600.000 by DL
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.300.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.600.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

lanjut s/d 9.22

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> SERBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Kurang bagus om.... Pangkal ekor botak Dan tdk Ada menware.

----------


## tjokferry

*seruuuuu ini  malemmm*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 2   7,5 jt

----------


## chin

Tesssttttttt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *seruuuuu ini  malemmm*



om ikan di kolam pd flashing tuhhhh....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Tesssttttttt


27 bagus ya om chin...

----------


## Zone

om naga sama om tt ketiduran nih kayaknya

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by DL
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 10.600.000 by DL
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.300.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.600.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 7.500.000 by jimmy 007

lanjut s/d 9.26

----------


## asnanto

> om as... princess mau minum susu... buatin dulu yaaa


Princess dah bobo om, dah diwanti2...

----------


## tjokferry

gpp om flashing kan sehat katanya hahaha

----------


## frostbitez

29 langsung pas max budget g sama om joshow  :Doh:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> om naga sama om tt ketiduran nih kayaknya



syukurlahhhhh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

finishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Zone

> syukurlahhhhh


agak santai jadinya yaah

----------


## GRiffiN

> om naga sama om tt ketiduran nih kayaknya


MaluTen sih kurang ajar..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

makasih teman2.....

----------


## Zone

no. 30 : 7.7jt

----------


## GRiffiN

27                           @7.7

----------


## Dony Lesmana

18    9,4 jt

----------


## Jim Carey

No. 20 di 7,5jt

----------


## TT Koi Malang

15 11jttttt

----------


## Zone

30 td An. RST

----------


## tjokferry

hahahaha semua pada jago di tikungan maut

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 15 11jttttt


jiahhh si om bangun ..... hahahahha

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.500.000 by DL
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 11.000.000 by TT Koi Malang
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by jim carey
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.700.000 by griffin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 7.700.000 by zone

lanjut s/d 9.33

----------


## Zone

> 15 11jttttt


eh nongol.. selamat malam om

----------


## Slametkurniawan

18. Rp 9,5 juta

----------


## m_riza_h

No. 02 7.5jt

----------


## m_riza_h

No. 02 7.6jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 2 Rp 7,6 juta

----------


## jimmy 007

Waduuuhh no. 30 : 7,8

----------


## TT Koi Malang

> eh nongol.. selamat malam om


Malam om bos brooooo

----------


## Zone

no 30. 8juta. RST

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 02 7.600.000 by m_riza_h
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 11.000.000 by TT Koi Malang
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by jim carey
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.700.000 by griffin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 8.000.000 by RST

lanjut s/d 9.36

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 15   11,1 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 1 Rp 7.6 juta

----------


## TT Koi Malang

15 12000....

----------


## chin

No 27 . 7.8jt

----------


## TT Koi Malang

Maaf om DL  :Hug:

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 02 7.600.000 by m_riza_h
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 12.100.000 by DL
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by jim carey
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.800.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 8.000.000 by RST

lanjut s/d 9.40

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 15   12,1 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Maaf om DL


gpp om... maaf juga.. pola inazuma menarik

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Maaf om DL


Hajar terus Om , kalau DL mah.

----------


## jimmy 007

No. 30 : 8,1

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 02 7.600.000 by m_riza_h
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 12.100.000 by DL
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by jim carey
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.800.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 8.100.000 by jimmy 007

lanjut s/d 9.43

----------


## TT Koi Malang

15 12500  :Bump2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

wis tenanggggggggggggg

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 15   12,6 jt :Juggle:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ada Raisa Di TV Om DL... Liatdulu

----------


## Zone

no 30: 8.3

----------


## TT Koi Malang

15 15000  :Pray2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

abisssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 15 15000



wadawwwwww maximum budget.... aku nambah dikit ya ommm.. maap niiii... 15,1 jt

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 02 7.600.000 by m_riza_h
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 15.100.000 by DL
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by jim carey
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.800.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 8.300.000 by zone

lanjut s/d 9.49

----------


## Zone

> 15 15000


gas e poollll

----------


## TT Koi Malang

> wadawwwwww maximum budget.... aku nambah dikit ya ommm.. maap niiii... 15,1 jt


 :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## jimmy 007

Wadoowww..no. 30: 8,5

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 


 :Peace:  peace ommmm... masih ada waktuuuu

----------


## Dony Lesmana

the endddddddddddddddd

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wadoowww..no. 30: 8,5


emang cakep om 30... jet blackkk

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 02 7.600.000 by m_riza_h
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 15.100.000 by DL
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by jim carey
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.800.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 8.500.000 by jimmy 007

lanjut s/d 9.50

----------


## TT Koi Malang

15 16000....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ini lg pada pasang timer semuaaa yaaa

om as , fung , fajarhto, gunche , aditya, tiny, frostbites

----------


## Zone

no 30 : 8.8juta. RST

----------


## GRiffiN

> ini lg pada pasang timer semuaaa yaaa
> 
> om as , fung , fajarhto, gunche , aditya, tiny, frostbites


Husss.. rahasia umum jangan dikasi tau ke umum

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 15 16000....


ampunnnnnnnnnnnnnnn dj....  hahahhahahaha... angkat bendera putihhh

----------


## Jim Carey

9.53 habis ya

----------


## TT Koi Malang

> ampunnnnnnnnnnnnnnn dj....  hahahhahahaha... angkat bendera putihhh


Maappppp om DLLL  :Hail:

----------


## asnanto

> ini lg pada pasang timer semuaaa yaaa
> 
> om as , fung , fajarhto, gunche , aditya, tiny, frostbites


Ga ah....mau bobo

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ga ah....mau bobo


 nikmat mana yang kau dustakan ....    :Frusty:

----------


## Zone

> Husss.. rahasia umum jangan dikasi tau ke umum


mantau toooh daritadiiiiii

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 02 7.600.000 by m_riza_h
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 16.000.000 by TT Koi Malang
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by jim carey
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.800.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 8.800.000 by RST

lanjut s/d 9.53

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 15     16 jt ditambah ga yaaaa

----------


## TT Koi Malang

> no 15     16 jt ditambah ga yaaaa


Hahahahahhaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 2  7,7 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No. 30 : 8,9

----------


## Jim Carey

> no 15     16 jt ditambah ga yaaaa


nanya or ngebid nih...
jelas donk
pakai prinsip

----------


## GRiffiN

> nanya or ngebid nih...
> jelas donk
> pakai prinsip


Sokor                  ..

Plus in lagi don

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 02 7.700.000 by DL
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 16.000.000 by TT Koi Malang
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by jim carey
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.800.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 8.900.000 by jimmy 007

lanjut s/d 9.58

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Jiaaa balik ke no 2, spt bajaj Aja.

----------


## h3ln1k

> Sokor                  ..
> 
> Plus in lagi don


wkwkwk  :Thumb:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 15    aku padamuuuu

----------


## Zone

no 30 : 9juta. RST

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Jiaaa balik ke no 2, spt bajaj Aja.


tuk tuk om.... hahahhaa

----------


## LDJ

> Jiaaa balik ke no 2, spt bajaj Aja.


Bom tiap 5 menit sekali

----------


## Dony Lesmana

wah jam 10    sudden death... 15 im cominggg

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 02 7.700.000 by DL
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 9.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 16.000.000 by TT Koi Malang
No. 16 7.600.000 by filbert
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by jim carey
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 7.800.000 by jim carey
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 7.800.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 9.000.000 by RST

lanjut s/d 10.00

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Udah mau abis.

----------


## Jim Carey

jam 10.00 or jam 22.00 nih?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Udah mau abis.


anak manggil bro... urusin dahhhh

----------


## PrinZe

Eng ing eng

----------


## Ady

No.27...8.1jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

om as lagi ngitung kancingg

----------


## h3ln1k

> jam 10.00 or jam 22.00 nih?


10.00 pm atau 22.00  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

22.00 om, sama Aja 10.00 pm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 9   9,1 jt

----------


## aaoded

no. 24 : 8,2jt..

----------


## Zone

no 30 : 9.5juta. RST

no. 9 : 10juta

no 16: 8juta

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara

No. 01 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 02 7.700.000 by DL
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 10.000.000 by zone
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.500.000 by royal merapi koi
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 16.000.000 by TT Koi Malang
No. 16 8.000.000 by zone
No. 17 8.300.000 by DL
No. 18 9.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by jim carey
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 8.200.000 by aaoded
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 8.100.000 by Ady
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 9.500.000 by RST

lanjut s/d 10.00

----------


## chin

No 27 8.5jt

----------


## LDJ

No 11. 7.6juta

----------


## asnanto

No.30....9.7

----------


## GRiffiN

17 @8.4 atau +100 dari last bid

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 9   10.1 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.30: 10 jt

----------


## kombucha

nomor 27 8.700.000

----------


## Ady

27..8.7jt...

----------


## Zone

no. 30 : 10.2jt RST

----------


## Dony Lesmana

17.. 8,5 jt

----------


## Jim Carey

no 24 di 8,3

----------


## tjokferry

selesaiiiiiii

----------


## Zone

> no 9   10.1 jt


selamat om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> selamat om


thx om... ini real pilihan saya...  ::

----------


## GRiffiN

> 17.. 8,5 jt


Kasian deh lu lewat 1 menit..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kasian deh lu..


emang uda tau brooooo... gw realnya no 9...

----------


## h3ln1k

*Rekap Akhir
*
No. 01 7.600.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 02 7.700.000 by DL
No. 03 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 04 8.000.000 by zone
No. 05 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 06 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 07 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 09 10.100.000 by DL
No. 10 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 11 7.600.000 by LDJ
No. 12 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 13 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 14 7.700.000 by zone
No. 15 16.000.000 by TT Koi Malang
No. 16 8.000.000 by zone
No. 17 8.400.000 by griffin
No. 18 9.500.000 by slametkurniawan
No. 19 7.700.000 by elecson
No. 20 7.500.000 by jim carey
No. 21 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 22 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 23 7.500.000 by kribo
No. 24 8.200.000 by aaoded
No. 25 7.500.000 by epoe
No. 26 16.000.000 by gunche
No. 27 8.500.000 by chin
No. 28 7.500.000 by ..................
No. 29 10.000.000 by joshow
No. 30 10.000.000 by jimmy 007

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hahahahahaha.... Untung dibatasi jam 22.00.
Kepada para pemenang, SELAMAT ....
Kepada para peserta, terima kasih atas partisipasinya.

----------


## h3ln1k

ampir aja salah ngetik No. 09 10.100.000 by ML

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> emang uda tau brooooo... gw realnya no 9...


jangan pura2 seneng gitu bro. No 17 lewat tuh.

----------


## GRiffiN

> jangan pura2 seneng gitu bro. No 17 lewat tuh.


Hahahaha

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Helmy, terima kasih banyak atas bantuannya.

----------


## kribo

om Gunche memang TOP BGT

----------


## h3ln1k

sami2 papi  ::

----------


## LDJ

Maacih om helmy

----------


## kombucha

Pak chin boleh no 27 buat saya saja ?

----------


## Gunche

> om Gunche memang TOP BGT


terima kasih Om....
salam kenal ya...
btw pompa jet pump grundfos dah bener lom?
yg rusak beneran pompa atau ball valve?

----------


## epoe

*Saya terka GC-nya :
Okawa : no.09, 15 dan 05.
Omosako : No.26, 18 dan 24.*

----------


## chin

Bolebh Om tapi +10 ya  :Peace:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Bolebh Om tapi +10 ya


matere banget ya si om....

----------


## fajarhto

Lah abis toh?

----------


## serendipity

Wahhh telat om Helmy

----------


## LDJ

> *Saya terka GC-nya :
> Okawa : no.09, 15 dan 05.
> Omosako : No.26, 18 dan 24.*


No 5 masih available tu

----------


## kombucha

> Bolebh Om tapi +10 ya


Deal ya pak, 8.500.010

----------


## aaoded

> Deal ya pak, 8.500.010


 :Eyebrows:  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Deal ya pak, 8.500.010


Hahahahahhaahahha

----------


## ipaul888

buset dah plng rmh uda abis... pikiran bakal rally panjang

----------


## Zone

om helmy terima kasih banyak..

----------


## ipaul888

usul dong om admin, yang belum laku d lelang lagi kalau berkenan

khusus yang belum laku aja

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

matrih...ikan2 ku ilang.....

----------


## Elecson

Terima kasih Om S, Om Helmy dan KOIS untuk bisa dapat koi bagus.

----------


## GRiffiN

> Pak chin boleh no 27 buat saya saja ?


Hahaha.. u know i know hahaha

----------


## epoe

> usul dong om admin, yang belum laku d lelang lagi kalau berkenan
> 
> khusus yang belum laku aja


*Tapi kan ada pengumumannya ...... boleh dilelang ttp harganya cukup mahal ???*

----------


## ipaul888

> *Tapi kan ada pengumumannya ...... boleh dilelang ttp harganya cukup mahal ???*


bener om epoe, ada option beli 11jt untuk yang belum laku (kalau mao beli langsung yang ikan belum laku, siapa cepat dia dapat).. rules is rules, kecuali ada kebijakan dari admin.. selamat bagi para pemenang, semua dapat ikan bagus, TOP

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om ipaul888

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> bener om epoe, ada option beli 11jt untuk yang belum laku (kalau mao beli langsung yang ikan belum laku, siapa cepat dia dapat).. rules is rules, kecuali ada kebijakan dari admin.. selamat bagi para pemenang, semua dapat ikan bagus, TOP


om ipaul888 mau bungkus no 22 ???

----------


## aaoded

om/ bu admin, punten telat, shiro 24 baru saja dilunasi via atm, mohon di cek ya..
haturnuhun..

----------


## joshow

Admin, shiro omosako 29 pindah nama ke " hero" . Makasih. Ikan sudah lunas yah

----------


## YudiHP

Om, JOSHOW Boleh tau TTF nya a.n siapa ya ?

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran GO Shiro  ex. Okawa & Omosako 19/08/2015

GO   Shiro ex.Okawa & Omosako Koi Farm


Rekap Akhir



Nomer   Ikan
Final Bid
Bidder
Paid

1
7,600,000
Slamet Kurniawan


2
7,700,000
Dony Lesmana


3
7,500,000



4
8,000,000
Zone


5
7,500,000



6
7,500,000



7
7,500,000



9
10,100,000
Dony Lesmana


10
7,500,000



11
7,600,000
LDJ


12
7,500,000



13
7,500,000



14
7,700,000
Zone


15
16,000,000
TT Koi Malang


16
8,000,000
Zone


17
8,400,000
Griffin


18
9,500,000
Slamet Kurniawan


19
7,700,000
elecson


20
7,500,000
Jim Carey


21
7,500,000



22
7,500,000



23
7,500,000
Kribo


24
8,200,000
aaoded
Lunas

25
7,500,000



26
16,000,000
gunche


27
8,500,000
Chin
Lunas

28
7,500,000



29
10,000,000
joshow / Hero


30
10,000,000
jimmy 007
Lunas

----------


## Zone

No 5 by. RST

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran GO Shiro  ex. Okawa & Omosako 26/08/2015

GO   Shiro ex.Okawa & Omosako Koi Farm


Rekap Akhir



Nomer   Ikan
Final Bid
Bidder
Payment

1
7,600,000
Slamet Kurniawan


2
7,700,000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas

3
7,500,000



4
8,000,000
Zone


5
11,000,000
Rasito ( tdk ikut bid ) * mengacu point rule No.4


6
7,500,000



7
7,500,000



9
10,100,000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas

10
7,500,000



11
7,600,000
LDJ


12
7,500,000



13
7,500,000



14
7,700,000
Zone


15
16,000,000
TT Koi Malang


16
8,000,000
Zone


17
8,400,000
Griffin


18
9,500,000
Slamet Kurniawan


19
7,700,000
elecson


20
7,500,000
Jim Carey


21
7,500,000



22
7,500,000



23
7,500,000
Kribo


24
8,200,000
aaoded
Lunas

25
7,500,000



26
16,000,000
gunche


27
8,500,000
Chin
Lunas

28
7,500,000



29
10,000,000
joshow / Hero
Lunas

30
10,000,000
jimmy 007




Juara akan mendapatkan :











Grand Champion : Rp. 9.000.000




Runner up : Rp. 6.000.000




Second Runner Up : Rp. 5.000.000











Donasi






10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi









*Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya Tanggal 28 Agustus 2015*

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran GO Shiro  ex. Okawa & Omosako *PERHARI INI 27/08/2015*

GO   Shiro ex.Okawa & Omosako Koi Farm


Rekap Akhir



Nomer   Ikan
Final Bid
Bidder
Payment

1
7,600,000
Slamet Kurniawan


2
7,700,000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas

3
7,500,000



4
8,000,000
Zone


5
11,000,000
Rasito ( tdk ikut bid ) * mengacu point rule No.4


6
7,500,000



7
7,500,000



9
10,100,000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas

10
7,500,000



11
7,600,000
LDJ


12
7,500,000



13
7,500,000



14
7,700,000
Zone


15
16,000,000
TT Koi Malang


16
8,000,000
Zone


17
8,400,000
Griffin


18
9,500,000
Slamet Kurniawan


19
7,700,000
elecson


20
7,500,000
Jim Carey


21
7,500,000



22
7,500,000



23
7,500,000
Kribo


24
8,200,000
aaoded
Lunas

25
7,500,000



26
16,000,000
gunche


27
8,500,000
Chin
Lunas

28
7,500,000



29
10,000,000
joshow / Hero
Lunas

30
10,000,000
jimmy 007




Juara akan mendapatkan :











Grand Champion : Rp. 9.000.000




Runner up : Rp. 6.000.000




Second Runner Up : Rp. 5.000.000











Donasi






10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi









*Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya Tanggal 28 Agustus 2015 ( BESOK DIHARAPKAN PESERTA SUDAH MENYELESAIKAN PEMBAYARANNYA )*

----------


## GRiffiN

Bro..

Saya uda trans yah:

 TANGGAL

:
	28/08/2015
JAM

:
	00:34:48
NOMOR REFERENSI

:
	912A039F-B4C7-56F6-E596-45D7DA9CEC8E
TUJUAN TRANSFER

:
	4411012837
NAMA

:
	YUDI HANIPURWOKO
JUMLAH

:

Rp. 	8.400.000,00

----------


## Jim Carey

Permisi....
Artis Hollycow eh Hollywood mau inpho nih.
Jikalau baru saja saya melakukan tekan token.
trus ane pencet dah tokennya.
tapi ane bingung salah terus tekan tokennya...
ampe pusing ane.

Duuuhhh belibet amat sih.

Mau inpho dah di transfer ya ikan *GC no 20*.
Mohon di cek ya Bos Admin.

Thanks a lot.

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran GO Shiro  ex. Okawa & Omosako *PERHARI INI 28/08/2015*

GO   Shiro ex.Okawa & Omosako Koi Farm


Rekap Akhir



Nomer   Ikan
Final Bid
Bidder
Payment

1
7,600,000
Slamet Kurniawan


2
7,700,000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas

3
7,500,000



4
8,000,000
Zone


5
11,000,000
Rasito ( tdk ikut bid ) * mengacu point rule No.4


6
7,500,000



7
7,500,000



9
10,100,000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas

10
7,500,000



11
7,600,000
LDJ


12
7,500,000



13
7,500,000



14
7,700,000
Zone


15
16,000,000
TT Koi Malang


16
8,000,000
Zone


17
8,400,000
Griffin
Lunas

18
9,500,000
Slamet Kurniawan


19
7,700,000
elecson


20
7,500,000
Jim Carey
Lunas

21
7,500,000



22
7,500,000



23
7,500,000
Kribo
Lunas

24
8,200,000
aaoded
Lunas

25
7,500,000



26
16,000,000
gunche


27
8,500,000
Chin
Lunas

28
7,500,000



29
10,000,000
joshow / Hero
Lunas

30
10,000,000
jimmy 007
Lunas



Juara akan mendapatkan :











Grand Champion : Rp. 9.000.000




Runner up : Rp. 6.000.000




Second Runner Up : Rp. 5.000.000











Donasi






10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi









*Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya Tanggal 28 Agustus 2015 (  DIHARAPKAN PESERTA MENYELESAIKAN PEMBAYARANNYA )*

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran GO Shiro  ex. Okawa & Omosako *PERHARI INI 07/09/2015*

GO   Shiro ex.Okawa & Omosako Koi Farm


Rekap Akhir



Nomer   Ikan
Final Bid
Bidder
Payment

1
7,600,000
Slamet Kurniawan
Lunas

2
7,700,000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas

3
7,500,000



4
8,000,000
Zone
Lunas

5
11,000,000
Rasito ( tdk ikut bid ) * mengacu point rule No.4


6
7,500,000



7
7,500,000



9
10,100,000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas

10
7,500,000



11
7,600,000
LDJ
Lunas

12
7,500,000



13
7,500,000



14
7,700,000
Zone
Lunas

15
16,000,000
TT Koi Malang


16
8,000,000
Zone
Lunas

17
8,400,000
Griffin
Lunas

18
9,500,000
Slamet Kurniawan
Lunas

19
7,700,000
elecson


20
7,500,000
Jim Carey
Lunas

21
7,500,000



22
7,500,000



23
7,500,000
Kribo
Lunas

24
8,200,000
aaoded
Lunas

25
7,500,000



26
16,000,000
gunche
Lunas

27
8,500,000
Chin
Lunas

28
7,500,000



29
10,000,000
joshow / Hero
Lunas

30
10,000,000
jimmy 007
Lunas



Juara akan mendapatkan :











Grand Champion : Rp. 9.000.000




Runner up : Rp. 6.000.000




Second Runner Up : Rp. 5.000.000











Donasi






10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi









*"Bagi PESERTA yang BELUM menyelesaikan pembayaran DIHARAPKAN UNTUK SEGERA MENYELESAIKAN PEMBAYARANNYA "*

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran GO Shiro  ex. Okawa & Omosako *PERHARI INI 14/09/2015*

GO   Shiro ex.Okawa & Omosako Koi Farm


Rekap Akhir



Nomer   Ikan
Final Bid
Bidder
Payment

1
7,600,000
Slamet Kurniawan
Lunas

2
7,700,000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas

3
7,500,000



4
8,000,000
Zone
Lunas

5
11,000,000
Rasito ( tdk ikut bid ) * mengacu point rule No.4
Lunas

6
7,500,000



7
7,500,000



9
10,100,000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas

10
7,500,000



11
7,600,000
LDJ
Lunas

12
7,500,000



13
7,500,000



14
7,700,000
Zone
Lunas

15
16,000,000
TT Koi Malang


16
8,000,000
Zone
Lunas

17
8,400,000
Griffin
Lunas

18
9,500,000
Slamet Kurniawan
Lunas

19
7,700,000
elecson
Lunas

20
7,500,000
Jim Carey
Lunas

21
7,500,000



22
7,500,000



23
7,500,000
Kribo
Lunas

24
8,200,000
aaoded
Lunas

25
7,500,000



26
16,000,000
gunche
Lunas

27
8,500,000
Chin
Lunas

28
7,500,000



29
10,000,000
Hero
Lunas

30
10,000,000
jimmy 007
Lunas



Juara akan mendapatkan :











Grand Champion : Rp. 9.000.000




Runner up : Rp. 6.000.000




Second Runner Up : Rp. 5.000.000











Donasi






10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi









*"Bagi PESERTA yang BELUM menyelesaikan pembayaran DIHARAPKAN UNTUK SEGERA MENYELESAIKAN PEMBAYARANNYA "*

----------


## aaoded

hari rabu kmrn iseng main2 ke starskoi, sekalin jenguk ikan GO ini..
pada saat datang, di kolam yg digunakan GO msh terdapat banyak makanan yg mengambang..makanan msh tetap ada cukup lama, dan kurang lebih setengah jam setelah makanan habis, salah satu pegawai starskoi sudah memberikan pakan lg..ampun deh..
sekilas pandangan mata, shiroji ikan dan kondisi perutnya rada memprihatinkan (sepertinya over feeding)..ga tega liat kondisi ikannya..grow ikan ga terlalu cepet dan perutnya beberapa sudah terlihat turun..dan menurut informasi, hampir 2 bln pakan yg diberikan adalah HS potato..
kl boleh memberi masukan buat yg punya event, mungkin pakan bisa diganti HS 21 saja, dan pemberian pakannya bisa menggunakan autofeeder, biar lbh presisi..
haturnuhun..

----------


## Tiny

dari deskripsi om aaoded, sepertinya filter dan maintenance kolam tidak bisa mengikuti pola pemberian pakan nih kalo sampe shirojinya aja rada memprihatinkan. ini masalah klasik dari GO, yang menyebabkan beberapa penghobi "kapok" ikut GO.

setuju usulannya lebih baik pakai autofeeder. tapi kalo soal pakan, kalau kondisi kolam ga kuat dan perut seperti itu rasanya potato/wheatgerm lbi cocok.
Grow yg kurang baik saya rasa karena kuran maintenance kolamnya.

----------


## Tiny

Wah, uda dapet bocoran video n foto dari agen rahasia Gun-Ib... ternyata bagus2. Kondisi air pun tidak seperti yang dibayangkan.

Ikut deh no 28 hihihi  :Boxing:

----------


## aaoded

> dari deskripsi om aaoded, sepertinya filter dan maintenance kolam tidak bisa mengikuti pola pemberian pakan nih kalo sampe shirojinya aja rada memprihatinkan. ini masalah klasik dari GO, yang menyebabkan beberapa penghobi "kapok" ikut GO.
> 
> setuju usulannya lebih baik pakai autofeeder. tapi kalo soal pakan, kalau kondisi kolam ga kuat dan perut seperti itu rasanya potato/wheatgerm lbi cocok.
> Grow yg kurang baik saya rasa karena kuran maintenance kolamnya.


hallo om tiny, salam kenal ya..
kondisi kolam yg digunakan GO saat ini sepertinya sudah teruji dari beberapa event GO starskoi sebelumnya, dengan jumlah ikan yg jauh lebih banyak dibandingkan saat ini..hasilnya growth dan kualitas relatif cukup memuaskan..
sepertinya bukan masalah di kolamnya, mungkin feeding regime nya aja yg perlu diperhatikan, karena menurut mata awam saya ada kecenderungan over feeding..

----------


## Gunche

Setuju Buanget

----------


## epoe

nawar ya om, 7,5jt prtamax

----------


## Admin Forum

*OMOSAKO  vs OKAWA SHIRO UTSURI GROW OUT 2015* 

*Update Ke 1 November 2015

**FOTO IKAN

SHIRO OKAWA ( 1 - 15 )

* 

 

 

  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

  

 

 




*SHIRO OMOSAKO ( 16 - 30 )

*

----------


## kolaks

No. 14 dasyat....

----------


## frostbitez

24, 16, 13 jagoan g deh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 9 is GC

----------


## aaoded

asyik2..dijagoin om han..^_^
sedikit masukan buat panitia, mungkin penjuriannya bs digeser ke feb atau maret 2016, biar lbh seru, siapa tahu ada yang tembus 60up..hehehe..

----------


## majin91

14..16..30 ..hmmm...

----------


## LDJ

Kandidat dari grup okawa .. 14 .. 1 .. 15
Kandidat dari grup omosako .. 30 .. 19 .. 24

GCnya bisa dari okawa nih..ikan #14 jadi MVP (Most Valuable Pick).. 7.700.000 jadi GC ngalahin yang belasan juta

----------


## ipaul888

okawa 14 & omosako 16

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Growt nya omo #24 amazing.....superb

----------


## Movenpick7

14 sama 16 mantappp

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran GO Shiro  ex. Okawa & Omosako *PERHARI INI 22/11/2015*

GO   Shiro ex.Okawa & Omosako Koi Farm


Rekap Akhir



Nomer   Ikan
Final Bid
Bidder
Payment

1
7,600,000
Slamet Kurniawan
Lunas

2
7,700,000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas

3
7,500,000



4
8,000,000
Zone
Lunas

5
11,000,000
Rasito ( tdk ikut bid ) * mengacu point rule No.4
Lunas

6
7,500,000



7
7,500,000



9
10,100,000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas

10
7,500,000



11
7,600,000
LDJ
Lunas

12
7,500,000



13
7,500,000



14
7,700,000
Zone
Lunas

15
16,000,000
TT Koi Malang


16
8,000,000
Zone
Lunas

17
8,400,000
Griffin
Lunas

18
9,500,000
Slamet Kurniawan
Lunas

19
7,700,000
elecson
Lunas

20
7,500,000
Jim Carey
Lunas

21
7,500,000



22
7,500,000



23
7,500,000
Kribo
Lunas

24
8,200,000
aaoded
Lunas

25
7,500,000



26
16,000,000
gunche
Lunas

27
8,500,000
Chin
Lunas

28
11,000,000
Tiny ( tdk ikut bid ) * mengacu point rule No.4


29
10,000,000
Hero
Lunas

30
10,000,000
jimmy 007
Lunas



Juara akan mendapatkan :











Grand Champion : Rp. 9.000.000




Runner up : Rp. 6.000.000




Second Runner Up : Rp. 5.000.000











Donasi






10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi









*"Bagi PESERTA yang BELUM menyelesaikan pembayaran DIHARAPKAN UNTUK SEGERA MENYELESAIKAN PEMBAYARANNYA "*





*Update Ke 1 November 2015

**FOTO IKAN

SHIRO OKAWA ( 1 - 15 )

* 

 

 

  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

  

 

 




*SHIRO OMOSAKO ( 16 - 30 )

*

----------


## YudiHP

9 13 18 30 mantab..... :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## abiserpong

Yuppp sejauh ini perkembangan .... 13, 14, 19 mantab  :Thumb:

----------


## Tiny

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
21/11 16:38:58
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 11,000,000.00
Go shiro 28
Ref 021163857983

----------


## Ady

Wuihh 14 n 30..calon nehh

----------


## absolion

No. 24 putihnya top

----------


## kolaks

GC antar 14 dan 30.  Ane pegang 14

----------


## hero

Grand final: Okawa 14 VS Omosako 30.....

----------


## GRiffiN

14 n                      18

----------


## kolaks

Pokoknya 14. 30 dan 19 pancen oye...

----------


## budjayz

14 n 19 bagus bgt

----------


## Gunche

20 bagus banget ya suminya.... Sumiyem

----------


## gizza

Cakep cakep bgt ikannya

----------


## Gunche

ayo siapkan ikannya masing2 buat menjelang penjurian...
Om DL sudah siapkan ramuan pelet pamungkas......

----------


## hero

Kok blm ada hasil penjuriannya GO shiro ini ya....???

----------


## Admin Forum

info dari panitia penyelenggara ....


Penjurian GO OMOSAKO  vs OKAWA SHIRO GROW OUT 2015  

akan di laksanakan bersamaan dengan KOI's Festival X bulan April 2016 , di karenakan sbb :

- kesibukan sang breeder di akhir Januari 2016 dalam all Japan Show
- Persiapan Wakagoi All Japan Show akhir Maret
- Breeder akan datang dalam KOI's Fest dalam rangka penjurian.


Mohon maaf kepada para peserta..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Guys,....

Penjurian GO Omosako vs Okawa Shiro 2015-2016
akan dilakukan :

Tanggal : Jumat, 8 April 2016
Jam      : 18.00 
Tempat : Venue Kois Festival ke-10, MGK Mall, Kemayoran....

Please be there.... May the best fish win....

Salam, :Rockon:

----------


## LDJ

> Guys,....
> 
> Penjurian GO Omosako vs Okawa Shiro 2015-2016
> akan dilakukan :
> 
> Tanggal : Jumat, 8 April 2016
> Jam      : 18.00 
> Tempat : Venue Kois Festival ke-10, MGK Mall, Kemayoran....
> 
> ...


woooww...dateng ikan lagi

----------


## aaoded

hallo om2 panitia..yg ini sudah ada hasilnya kah..?

----------


## LDJ

Harusnya ada om, tapi saya ga hafal.
Ikan saya sudah dikarantina di rumah ni

----------


## aaoded

> Harusnya ada om, tapi saya ga hafal.
> Ikan saya sudah dikarantina di rumah ni


makasih infonya om, mungkin panitianya msh sibuk.. ::

----------


## Admin Forum

*PENJURIAN OMOSAKO  vs OKAWA SHIRO GROW OUT*





Pilihan tiga shiro terbaik dari Okawa


Pilihan tiga Shiro terbaik dari Omosako


Pemilihan Grand Champion


GRAND CHAMPION 

Shiro Omosako 54cm

RUNNER UP GRAND CHAMPION

Shiro Okawa 54cm

SECOND RUNNER UP GRAND CHAMPION

Shiro Omosako 58cm

----------


## LDJ

Wahh..okawa#11 jadi finalis, lumayan lah meskipun ga jadi champ

----------


## aaoded

alhamdulillah..seumur2 ikut GO, baru skrg dpt nomor..hehehe..
asyik, makan2 nih..
btw, apabila ada yg berminat dengan shiro omosako no. 24 di atas, cukup sediakan mahar 4 jt saja (diluar biaya handling dan ongkir)..posisi ikan msh di starskoi, bisa kontak bonsel di 081320227583..
haturnuhun..

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> alhamdulillah..seumur2 ikut GO, baru skrg dpt nomor..hehehe..
> asyik, makan2 nih..
> btw, apabila ada yg berminat dengan shiro omosako no. 24 di atas, cukup sediakan mahar 4 jt saja (diluar biaya handling dan ongkir)..posisi ikan msh di starskoi, bisa kontak bonsel di 081320227583..
> haturnuhun..


Wah..... Dijual murah dari modal awal ini.... Tapi tetap untung kalo kejual.... :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## aaoded

> Wah..... Dijual murah dari modal awal ini.... Tapi tetap untung kalo kejual....


hahaha..aamiin, mudah2an bisa terjual..

----------


## LDJ

Congrats ya om aaoded

----------


## aaoded

> Congrats ya om aaoded


makasih om leo..kebetulan saja terpilih..
tinggal nunggu hadiahnya nih.. :Third:

----------


## aaoded

halo om panitia, hadiah sudah diterima..
haturnuhun pisan..

----------

